# 2006-2007 Twins



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)

Not the Minnesota Twins -- that's a different forum.  

Local twins born in different years

January 2, 2007
WHDH - TV

BOSTON -- A mom expecting twins has a double day delivery.

Her twins were actually born in two different years. 

"They're about two minutes apart," Scott Hoenig, their father, said. 

"The babies decided they wanted to be the '06 - '07 twins," Jennifer Hoenig, mother father, said.

Jennifer and Scott Hoenig planned a quiet New Year's Eve, complete with a bottle of apple cider -- non-alcoholic of course. Jennifer Hoenig has been living at Tufts New England Medical Center for the last three weeks when she went on hospital bed-rest. Doctors were working hard to keep her from having her babies too premature.

About 11 p.m., while crowds gathered to ring in 2007 at nearby Boston Common, Jennifer and Scott prepared to meet their new babies.

"There was some talk where we were like, 'Ha-ha, wouldn't it be funny if they were born in different years?'" Jennifer Hoenig said.

At 11:58 p.m., their baby girl arrived, weighing just 1 pound 15 ounces. She was the last baby of 2006.

Then, at the stroke of midnight...

"Midnight and about 10 or 15 seconds, I was watching the clock," Scott Hoenig said. 

The Hoenigs met their baby boy at 2 pounds, 7 ounces. He's the city's first baby of 2007.

"Our resolution is to take care of these two," Jennifer Hoenig said. 

A happy New Year to be sure, especially when the doctors told them their babies were doing great.

"Both babies came out and were crying, and I couldn't ask for much more than that," Jennifer Hoenig said.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 2, 2007)

That's cool


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 2, 2007)

Wouldn't that be a fun story to tell at family reunions?!


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jan 2, 2007)

made it to the late night TV news here in Tucson.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 2, 2007)

Believe me (I know of what I speak), if a family has twins, there will be "twin" stories; and these folks are starting out with a big one.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 2, 2007)

"yeah, we're twins, but I'm a year older"...I can see that joke right now. Congrats to the family.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 3, 2007)

I have twin sons and one was born 12 minutes before the other one and for 22 years he has not let him forget who is the big brother and who is the little brother. 
I can just imagine what fun a twin will have talking about how 
"back in the days of 2006 when you weren't even alive yet etc..."


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 3, 2007)

> At 11:58 p.m., their baby girl arrived, weighing just 1 pound 15 ounces. She was the last baby of 2006.





> The Hoenigs met their baby boy at 2 pounds, 7 ounces. He's the city's first baby of 2007.



One and two pound babies seems extremely tiny. Are these weights common for twins?

I am glad they are doing well.

When are Rev. Buchanan's twins due?


----------



## govols (Jan 3, 2007)

Great news but she could have said something a little more profound than:

"Our resolution is to take care of these two," Jennifer Hoenig said.  

Maybe it was the drugs talking?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 3, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I have twin sons and one was born 12 minutes before the other one and for 22 years he has not let him forget who is the big brother and who is the little brother.


Yep; heard that before. I'm the youngest by two minutes.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm the older of twins, by 20 mins, both of us being born 1 January 78. If we were both 14 hours earlier and I could have been a year older than my sister.


----------

